# Erik Strickland



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

I recently got the Erik Strickland DVD. It is quite thorough and excellent. I think it's a good investment for people who really need to groom their goldens to perfection. There is also another DVD by Debra Oster that is also very good (I have both) and it is about half the price if I remember correctly. I'm not a pro at all, so I can't say which one is better or more correct, but as someone who just likes to groom my golden for fun, I find both DVDs to be very informative and useful.


----------



## OnGoldenPond (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you, that is very helpful! I think I will get one or the other.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Sorry this is a late comment to add, but I have both. I find Debra's very informative for those who have little experience in grooming. Although, Erik's are pretty thorough in every square inch of the dog as far as the show ring, I'd go with his if you are learning how to show groom, otherwise I'd go with Deb's. Good luck!


----------

